# spontaneous window shattering incidents



## mnbvcxz (4 mo ago)

I have been seeing several posts about spontaneous rear window shattering and I am beginning to re-consider my decision of getting a Tesla.
Do we know if Tesla is doing anything about it or are there any known ways to avoid it from happening?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

You should consider getting Lightning Protection too. Never know when you'll get hit!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

mnbvcxz said:


> I have been seeing several posts about spontaneous rear window shattering and I am beginning to re-consider my decision of getting a Tesla.
> Do we know if Tesla is doing anything about it or are there any known ways to avoid it from happening?


Those are extremely rare. In fact one of the Tesla techs slammed an air hose or cord in the back of the trunk lid once, and it caused the very edge of the glass to break off, but didn't shatter the glass (Tesla repaired it after that).


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Oh my God, you have to stop reading the Internet. Let's say there were 100 incidents like you describe. ( I'll guess it is way less though) 
Out of the 3,000,000 Teslas on the road. 

You are more likely to be hit by lightning TWICE than getting a shattered window. 

No, really have to stop reading the Internet


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

We have over 42,000 members here, many with more than one Tesla. Would everyone with an incident of rear window spontaneous shattering please speak up. Hello...Hello...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I can break the silence by pointing out how annoying it is how every other car out there can _actually_ have a very common problem with something...but one piece of glass explodes on a Tesla, and every Tesla has a problem with exploding glass (and even more strange, it was side window glass that exploded, not the top glass). A tiny number of Tesla fires, and every Tesla is a fire hazard. A handful of crashes while on Autopilot, and Autopilot is dangerous and crashes all the time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

mnbvcxz said:


> I have been seeing several posts about spontaneous rear window shattering and I am beginning to re-consider my decision of getting a Tesla.


You better not buy any BMWs either








Random Glass Shattering


Random Glass Shattering



f30.bimmerpost.com












Rear windshield exploded


Rear windshield exploded



g05.bimmerpost.com












Spontaneous shattering of rear window.


Spontaneous shattering of rear window.



www.m3post.com





Or Toyotas





Toyota-4Runner.org


The Largest 4Runner Community in the World




www.toyota-4runner.org












Rear window shatter on it's own?


2004 XR Anybody have a rear window shatter on it's own? No sign of impact, not too hot, and the sunroof was open to vent anyway. Also, the glass is spread around equally, outside & inside the car, & the middle part of the glass is still hanging there, it's broken mostly from where the braces...




www.toyotanation.com












Rear sliding window shattered


Noticed my back window was broken today. 2019 Limited DC. There was no rock or sticks, and no other damage and nothing missing from the inside. Last...




www.tundras.com





Or Hondas








The rear windshield shattered on its own?


A moment ago, I was shocked to see that my rear windshield is shattered, uniformly, with no apparant impact marks. What possibly could be the reason? Any tips on how to get it replaced? Experiences? Dealer vs indy etc.




www.driveaccord.net






https://www.civicx.com/forum/threads/rear-window-shattered.25889/










Rear windshield shattered spontaneously


So, yesterday, my rear window of my 2016 HR-V EX-L shattered. Just kind of exploded from the inside out. This happened while it was sitting in my driveway, broad daylight, temp in the mid 80's, nobody around, we were all inside the house. We have a long driveway, so no chance of something being...




www.hrvforum.com





In other words, this is just something that happens for no good reason to every type of vehicle. Glass sometimes has undetected defects and will shatter when the right combination of temperature changes and forces are encountered. The percentage of vehicles for which this happens is VERY small.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> You better not buy any BMWs either
> 
> 
> In other words, this is just something that happens for no good reason to every type of vehicle. Glass sometimes has undetected defects and will shatter when the right combination of temperature changes and forces are encountered. The percentage of vehicles for which this happens is VERY small.


I wonder if anyone ever notices the amount of work that some people put into answering questions. That looked to be quite a bit of investigation, not a 2 minute reply.


----------

